# WLAN Randomly Turns Off



## amandajh (Apr 28, 2011)

I really have no idea what forum this should be in if that gives you any clues as to what I know about computers... so forgive my most basic of terms here please. 


Several months ago I turned on my computer (Dell Inspiron 1521) to discover my internet wasn't connecting. "No big deal," I thought, I'll just restart. And that fixed it, so I didn't think anything of it, until it did it the next time, and the next time, and the next time. Basically, it does it every time my computer is either turned off or comes back from being asleep. Over the last 2 months the problem has gotten worse, it now may take 10-15 restarts for it to finally connect. 

Now for the details of what I mean by not "connecting". There is a light on the side of my computer that lights up for wi-fi, stating it is on. It doesn't light up when it isn't connected, it shows absolutely no surrounding wifi connections even though I know there is several, it actually goes so far to say that I need to use an ethernet cable to plug in because it does not recognize that I have an internal wireless card.

Things that I have tried to fix this:

Getting angry, restarting a billion times, system restoring, making sure the wires were hooked up to the WLAN card, blowing on it (yes...I tried old school Nintendo fixing it), updating the drivers (said they were already updated, I have no clue about drivers so I left it at that) and so on and so forth.

I was going to buy a new card and I have no issues with doing it (although if that is your advice, do I buy the same one that came with it, which is aDW 1390, or something else?) but then I thought maybe I was missing something basic since if my computer never turns off or goes to sleep, the WIFI connection never dies, which seems like that wouldn't be the case if it was just a bad card.

I know this is long, I hope my basic terms didn't make you scratch your head, I talk nursing, not techy!

Thanks for any and all help! 

Amanda


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Let's see if you really need to buy a new Wi-Fi Adapter. :grin:

If you are using any 3rd party utility manager to wireless connect, disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) for XP and WLAN Auto Config for Vista/Win7 from Control Panel's Services. Click on Start and type *services.msc* press enter, locate WLAN Auto Config and Disable. Otherwise, the WLAN Auto Config needs to be Started if you're using Windows WZC.

Can you please provide an ipconfig /all?
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## danimne (Apr 28, 2011)

can you try this: go to Device Manager
XLAN card Properties
Advances tab
if there is option: "country" or "region" choose other then it is already set.
for example choose the first country on the list

for some HP lap top this works


----------



## danimne (Apr 28, 2011)

WLAN not XLAN, excuse me


----------



## amandajh (Apr 28, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Amanda>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Amanda-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : columbus.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : columbus.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-49-C0-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::584:8a90:af14:54f1%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 03, 2011 9:30:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 04, 2011 9:29:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111014
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-3B-88-00-1C-23-8C-C6-F5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-8C-C6-F5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.columbus.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : columbus.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B9174AC6-9998-461D-B00B-42B3580CA51B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1429:460:3f57:fe9b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1429:460:3f57:fe9b%26(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Amanda>

Okay, this is with my wireless card working. I'm not sure what all of that means but maybe it means something to someone else! If you need to see that same result when the internet is not working just let me know, after 15 restarts, I can get it up here! 

Also, were you meaning that if I wasn't running it from a third party, I just needed to make sure that the WLAN Auto Config was started, because if that is what you meant, it was!

FYI: When I take the WLAN card out and disconnect those little wires and reinsert and reconnect wires, the internet almost always works right after that...don't know if that is at all helpful but I thought I'd mention it just in case! Thanks for any and all help! I didn't want to waste the money and the time buying another card to discover it was something completely different!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a wireless software that came with your computer when you bought it. Sometimes it's a Wi-Fi adapter's software. If you are using it, it might conflict with your Windows WLAN Auto Config.

Let's verify if your Wireless Settings has 'Obtain DNS Server Automatically' enabled.
Please follow this guide to check that out.

Please let us know.


----------



## amandajh (Apr 28, 2011)

The 'Obtain DNS Server Automatically' were both enabled.

Thanks!


----------

